# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  new owner old ctc dual printer

## thecaver99

Hi all
this is my first printer i got it off of social media and it was in a prety poor state when i got hold of it but now it is bach up and ruuning and i can print.
the firmware is v1 and i would like to update it and i belive i can install Sailfish on it but in thereplicator software it asks what board i am updating just asking how would 
i know what board is in it and how would i update to sailfish.

any info would be greatly appriciated.

thanks

----------


## curious aardvark

generally the best way to identify the board on a replicator clone is to turn it on it's side/back - remove the bottom pabnel and look at the board :-)#
There should be identification text on there somewhere.

----------


## Jasink

Great advice, thanks

----------

